# DIY ~40kWh pack costs.



## Dan Hawkins (Jan 3, 2010)

Within the past two years, I have purchased two Gen II Chevy Volt packs from salvage yards. Both are virtually new, less than 1000 miles. One cost $1650, the second one about $2000. Freight on both was $300 or so. They would total about 32KW, not as much as you are seeking, but still by far the cheapest solution. 

Do a search on www.car-part.com, it's where I found mine.


----------



## Triangles95 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a Focus Electric (FFE) and was exploring options for when my warranty expires in 2022. I love car-part.com I use them a lot to find stuff. I never thought of finding a EV battery pack from them. After posting this I thought about simply paralleling a smaller pack along side the existing pack to get an additional 12-15 kWh using 18650 or 21700 cells. The FFE has an 86S5P config split up into two packs one where the gas tank would be and one between the rear wheels. Since the weight distribution is already 49%/51% Front/Rear I wouldn't want to add any more weight in the back and there is room under the hood for a modest size pack made up of cylindrical cells. Who knows by 2022 I might be able to replace the OE cells with higher energy density ones and get somewhere near 40ish kWh while maintaining the OE TMS and BMS.


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Liyuan seem to be pushing their NMC prismatic cells pretty hard. They look to be a very cost effective way of adding bulk capacity to a DIY project.

Also a million times easier than trying to build a pack from cylindrical 18650 cells...


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a 41 kwh tesla built battery from a Rav4 ev for sale. Only 4500 miles on it. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I have a 41 kwh tesla built battery from a Rav4 ev for sale. Only 4500 miles on it. Let me know if you are interested.



What does it look like? I may be interested in something to add to my Leaf pack


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

https://youtu.be/7hALtTSRz0Q


https://youtu.be/Qb7vg08zluQ


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

https://youtu.be/1Smyw_EIj10


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> https://youtu.be/1Smyw_EIj10



I sent you an email


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Just responded.


----------



## Triangles95 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow that's one nice setup you have there. I'm not interested but I hope it works out with the Toronto guy.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Triangles95 said:


> Wow that's one nice setup you have there. I'm not interested but I hope it works out with the Toronto guy.



Thank you very much!


----------

